# Assorted soft pastels paintings



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello all 
Posting an assortment of most recent soft pastel paintings based off of reference photos. Would love to hear some feedback suggestions to improve and any type of critiquing.
1st one is a mini Church on a prairie.
2nd one is lone rowboat with buey.
3rd one is red prop plane in sky.
Reference photos are second photos of each.

Thank you for looking and happy painting
Steve


----------

